# REAL life BREYER HORSE?



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought this would be a fun thread since I know I'm not the only one here who has collected these beloved model horses as a child so, if you got to have pick any Breyer horse to be a REAL life horse of your own which would you pick?

Mine would be the Petsmart special run "Goin' For Gold " 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DotDotDash (Sep 13, 2012)

Either this little guy:









Or Bucephalus :









Both of them might buck me off, but the little roan looks pretty sweet, and he was always my favorite - he's probably just getting enthusiastic. Bucephalus has historical value, and he's cool.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

DotDotDash said:


> Either this little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the appaloosa!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This was my favourite Breyer growing up, "Gold Coast", so I guess I'd want her. 










I also really liked this little guy:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have several but the Black Stallion and Seceratait would be my faves


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Misty .. have always loved her. Someday I'll make it to Chincoteague/Assateague


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I completely forgot about the "Gold Coast" model/mold - one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely O'Learys Irish Diamond! Hes my favorite breed and favorite color!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Khemosabi.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

way to many to make one favorite... i would have a barn of like 30 favorites :/


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hickstead!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Like a Diamond " Overo Paint "

Or 
Manco Capac "Red Roan paso"


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess I will add these two lol

Kennebec's Count


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And Cody ranch horse


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't even know anything about Hackney horses... but i grew up LOVING this Breyer! Aristocrat.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is Secretariat my Christmas gift from my hubby


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, there are so many beautiful ones! I am rather partial to Paints so Hidalgo comes to mind:

http://www.pfiwestern.com/images/products/400/1220.jpg

And the dapple black Belgian, who wouldn't love this: 

http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mZdmAlf3XnE2jerja0ii1hg.jpg


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I would LOVE to ride Sprinkles, but for me it would have to be Silver. 










And as much as I loved the Black Stallion, I loved Flame more. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also have the Black Stallion and Justin Morgan 
I also have a Dapple grey Arab stallion


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hubby is getting me Hickstead for Christmas


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am a huge paint fan, but we just got this guy in at the tack store I work at and even though I am not a huge fan of appies this guy is GORGEOUS!
Lil' Ricky Rocker
and then this guy is my favorite
(I have this model)
Google Image Result for http://www.handhwc.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/1199.jpg


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Hubby is getting me Hickstead for Christmas


WOw! You found a man who supports your hobbies  don't lose him! lol


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I had this one when I was young. Way back then, I dreamed of having a black horse with a white mane and tail. This was as close as I got since lived in the city and my parents refused to listen when I told the our back yard was plenty big enough for a horse!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like this girl .. she's on the shelf behind my bathtub.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can only pick one!? Can I have like five??

Hot Shot 









Big Chex To Cash


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, and then there is THIS guy ...










On my fireplace mantel


----------

